# what do you think



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

thinking about getting this part for mine

Nissan Versa Chrome Billet Mesh Grill accessories Styling


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

Not too bad looking. Decent price too. Even if it goes to crap in a couple weeks you wouldn't be out a lot of cash. Go for it!


----------



## Tiff (Dec 17, 2007)

I love it. I would definitely put that on my Versa!


----------

